# AOC Link von der Startpage abgesetzt



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

Na was ist denn hier los, kein Link mehr zu AoC auf der Startseite und auch sonst keine Verlinkung mehr. Was soll das denn jetzt?


----------



## Imzane (3. März 2009)

Lol? Für was soll das denn gut sein? Dann kann ja gleich das Forum gelöscht werden.


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

Tja, da kann man dann wohl buffed nur noch den Rücken zukehren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt wo die Themen besser wurden schließen sie den Laden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (3. März 2009)

Naja, wenn das dann so ist und bleibt dann werde ich beantragen ( kann ich das selbst keine ahnung ) das mein Account hier gelöscht wird und gut ist. gibt genug andere Foren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (3. März 2009)

Martel schrieb:


> Naja, wenn das dann so ist und bleibt dann werde ich beantragen ( kann ich das selbst keine ahnung ) das mein Account hier gelöscht wird und gut ist. gibt genug andere Foren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Brauchste nicht beantragen. Einfach nicht benutzen geht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich find auch nicht OK . Ich meine HdRO und WAR sind ja auch drin obwohl die auch nicht wesentlich mehr Spieler haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rungor (3. März 2009)

omg runes of magic rauf und AoC weg...
buffed ist wohl verwirrt.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/vote for
WAR und HDRO auch raus.. haben genauso wenig spieler...(fair wäre es nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

Nein es ist nur so das Buffed was neues hypen muss aber naja das diablo drin ist wundert mich mehr...
Und ich will hier kein Flame in Richtung Spielerzahlen basteln aber woher nehmt ihr das mit dem "genausoviele Spieler wie War"


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

In welches Forum ziehen wir um? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soefsn (3. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Nein es ist nur so das Buffed was neues hypen muss aber naja das diablo drin ist wundert mich mehr



Also mich nicht, denn es steht ja schliesslich Blizzard drauf !!!!


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

naja blizz musste auch keinen brücken sound fixen^^ aber haste recht d3 zu hypen is echt zu blöd das dauert doch noch ewig da dieses Jahr starcraft 4 kommt nächstes jahr wow und dann erst D3


----------



## Kalanthes (3. März 2009)

Es wäre schön wenn ein Buffed Mitarbeiter bzw. eine® der Moderatoren mal zum Sachverhalt Stellung nimmt.
Buffed hat es sich doch aufs Banner gepinselt eine Plattform für die MMO Community zu sein,unabhängig davon ob es ein Blizzard/Mythic/Funcom etc Game ist.


----------



## xdave78 (3. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> Und ich will hier kein Flame in Richtung Spielerzahlen basteln aber woher nehmt ihr das mit dem "genausoviele Spieler wie War"


Intuition...

Wohin umziehen? Ka...Gamona könnte mal wieder schwung vertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf Onlinewelten gefällt mir der Boardstyle nicht so sonderlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber  Accounts hab ich überall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings können wir dann unseren "Ketzer" Status den wir AoCler ja hier blizzar...erm...buffed.de haben abschminken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

Gamona ist ok aber Onlinewelten geht echt gar nicht, viel zu unübersichtlich...Sieht aus wie ein Puzzel für epileptiker,sry.

Find es einfach nur dämlich das jetzt wo es auch mal gefühlt etwas bergauf geht mit AoC und häufig normale Themen besprochen wurden, anstelle von Dauer-Flames die Rubrik unzugänglich gemacht wird...Da spielt mal wieder ein Magazin seine Macht aus, um Spieler zu einem bestimmten Produkt zu leiten. Die bekommen bestimmt Geld von den ROM Machern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Corona_ (3. März 2009)

jo ich schliesse mich an. einfach nur lächerlich was hier veranstaltet wird.

grade den acc gemacht schon wird er wieder dicht gemacht... 
cu


----------



## justblue (3. März 2009)

Was genau hindert euch daran, euch auch ohne Link von der Startseite hier über AoC auszutauschen?


----------



## Pymonte (3. März 2009)

Jo, stimmt, schließt die AoC Ecke, die Leute hauen eh nur Müll raus  -.- (Ja, WAR und LotRO so viele Spieler wie AoC... das ich nicht lache. WAR 300k Subscriber, LotRO 220k und AoC < 100k... ja ja)


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

Pymonte erster fehler sage niemals das aoc unter 100k aktive abos liegt und 2. wir wollen unsere aoc flame ecke zurück getreu dem motto "Harte Welt für erwachsene ...."


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

@*Pymonte WAR 300K Spieler *hust* lach grins, das war aber mal. Allein nachdem Content wieder abgesagt wurde der kommen sollte...Naja egal, bei allen anderen MMO`s läuft es ja suuuuuuper, nur AoC darf keine positiven News verzeichnen.

Wundert mich nur das Du auch ohne Link hierher findest um zu flamen *G* respekt*


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (3. März 2009)

Wird zeit das der Waldi mal auftaucht und sein Kommentar dazu abgibt.Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von Buffed wegen der aktion. Was bitte schön ist an ROM besser als wie AoC?!Und kommt jetzt nicht an wir können die Daten von Age of Conan nicht auslesen.


----------



## mark_renton (3. März 2009)

Schaut euch doch nur mal die News an...
Allein in den letzten paar Tagen 2 RoM News. Während Gamona heute News über den Patch
bringt.


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

*Und ich glaube aoc is vorbei oder kennt ihr 8 gilden die 48 mann für einen keepraid zusammen bekommen?(auf einem Server)*


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (3. März 2009)

Gamona ist auch kurz davor die AoC Seite abzuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Pymonte (3. März 2009)

Ich bin definitiv kein Flamer. Ich werde es auch nie sein. Ich find es nur toll das ihr nach allen Seiten ausholt und austeilt und euch dann wundert, wenn etwas zurück kommt. AoC 18ner Ecke? Aber nur in Anbetracht der AoC Verpackung. 

Mein erster Gedanke, als ich die komische blaue Schrift gesehen habe und RoM, war: "Was ist denn Runes of Magic" und warum hat man dafür die AoC Area rausgenommen? 

Aber scheint ja irgendwie gerechtfertigt zu sein... Ich mein, wer am Boden liegt und dann noch versucht alle mit Dreck zu bewerfen wird sicherlich viele Beführworter finden. Wegen mir kann der AoC Part also auch gern weg bleiben.

PS: 300k Subscribers in EU und US. Danach noch RU Veröffentlichung, Trials und fast jeden Tag ein neuer "Ich will WAR anfangen" Thread... so sehr scheint das Spiel wohl doch nicht unterzugehen. Und BornPsycho, wundert mich das du AoC spielst, ich dachte das Spiel ist ab 18?


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

Also eine Sache kann ich Euch jetzt schon sagen: Das Forum bleibt. Es ist schon ein bisschen zusammengestampft bzw. neu zusammengeführt, denn einige Unterforen waren relativ tot, sind aber noch vorhanden.


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. März 2009)

8x48 der Erfolgsindiz für ein mmo, wer kennt ihn nicht....

leider ist buffed kein Portal von und für die mmo community, dahinter steht ein großer Verlag der natürlich ein kommerzielles Ziel verfolgt. Sie setzen auf Titel wie z.B. WoW weil man damit den meisten Profit rausschalgen kann. Wer kennt es nicht, man steht vorm Zeitschriftenregal im Supermarkt und jedes 2 Computerspieleheft dreht sich um Wow. WoW Sonderheft hier, WoW Sonderheft da.
Man könnte fast denken das sich die Verkaufszahlen einer Zeitschrift verdreifachen nur weil auf dem Cover WoW steht.
Man brauch ja nur mal zu gucken wie viel news es über WoW gibt und wie viele es von anderen mmos gibt. 


Ich persönlich finde es schade und werde mich wohl von buffed verabschieden. Vielleicht sollte man auch im offiziellen Aoc Forum etwas schreiben, damit buffed der Fanpagestuts aberkannt wird, stören dürfte es sie wohl nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (3. März 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Aber scheint ja irgendwie gerechtfertigt zu sein... Ich mein, wer am Boden liegt und dann noch versucht alle mit Dreck zu bewerfen wird sicherlich viele Beführworter finden. Wegen mir kann der AoC Part also auch gern weg bleiben.



Ich meine damit übrigens nicht, das AoC am Boden ist, es geht hier nur um den Foren Ticker. Ich würd es auch ärgerlich finden, wenn der WAR-Link verschwinden würde. Weil man natürlich weniger Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zieht und das Forum für Neulinge untergeht. Andererseits alle anderen Spiele zu denunzieren ist sicherlich auch nicht der richtige oder schlauste Weg. Vor allem da sich sicherlich was managen ließe.

Sodele, ich hau dann wieder ab ins WAR Forum, wollt nur mal meine Meinung kund tun (dafür ist das Forum ja da)


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

so keeps raids sind für aoc nicht wichtig arm junge arm ... Hmm ich glaube du solltest dir mal echte aoc gilden anschauen wie sie kurz nachdem start waren 70-100 aktive accs keine ausnahme aber jetzt hmm wenn ich das im offi forum lese haben ca 20 aktive ...kein kommentar


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> so keeps raids sind für aoc nicht wichtig arm junge arm ...



Flame?


----------



## Irn-Bru (3. März 2009)

> Flame?



bin mir nicht mal sicher mit wem er redet? ich glaube mit mir?

verstehe eh nicht was das mit der Topic zu tun hat.....


----------



## Imseos (3. März 2009)

nope kein flame nur so eine rede wendung meinerseits aber wenn man in einem Spiel welches den Fokus auf pvp setzt nichtmal weis das man eine mächtige Gilde mit mehr als 5 mann braucht um richtige keepsfight zu machen oder is das in aoc nicht mehr so ?


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

@*Pymonte Ich denke mal wir AoC spieler sind einfach sehr sensibilisiert wenn jemand wieder meint gegen AoC wettern zu müssen und sind nicht diejenigen, die zuerst über andere Spiele lästern...

BTW woher willst Du wissen wie alt ich bin, bestimmt älter als Du und längst alt genug um AoC spielen zu dürfen!

Zurück zum Thema: Mir ging es wie ja auch schon geschrieben wurde darum, das gerade in letzter Zeit viele neue Spieler sich über Buffed informiert haben, wo man am besten anfangen könnte (Server) das ist jetzt gestorben, denn wer geht schon erst ins Forum um zu bemerken das es AoC auf Buffed auch noch gibt.
*


----------



## erwo (3. März 2009)

Hi,



Darkhunter-Furor schrieb:


> Wird zeit das der Waldi mal auftaucht und sein Kommentar dazu abgibt.Ich bin auch sehr enttäuscht von Buffed wegen der aktion. Was bitte schön ist an ROM besser als wie AoC?!Und kommt jetzt nicht an wir können die Daten von Age of Conan nicht auslesen.



Ich denke der Unterschied ist einfach der das die Buffed Leute verschiedene sachen testen
oder einfach selber daddeln (wehohweh, rom und hdro z.B.) - AOC gehört da wohl nicht dazu.

Dadurch kennen sie es nicht, können nicht berichten darüber, dadurch ist es natürlich für
die AOC Spieler auch weniger interessant (die Gamedirektor - Briefe vorlesen lassen muss
man sich ja nicht ,)

Nuja, weniger AOC User, weniger Foren Aktivität, wat solls, ist einfach nicht so geeignet für
AOC Spieler hier.

Es ist wie mit der Bild Zeitung, sicher steht viel Blödsinn drinnen, aber es gibt kaum eine
Zeitung wo man sich schneller zumindest allergröbst informieren kann was abgeht, wenn
man etwas genauer wissen will muss man halt denn woanders hin ausweichen.

Deswegen schau ich bei buffed rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Rackxo (3. März 2009)

> @Pymonte Ich denke mal wir AoC spieler sind einfach sehr sensibilisiert wenn jemand wieder meint gegen AoC wettern zu müssen und sind nicht diejenigen, die zuerst über andere Spiele lästern...



sweet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Coup de grâce (3. März 2009)

Rackxo schrieb:


> sweet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frankyb (3. März 2009)

Mein Gott was macht Ihr für ne Aufstand.
Ist doch nur von der Startseite entfernt worden.
Das Forum soll es doch weitergeben.
Also schiebt keine Panik Hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (3. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




lol^^


----------



## Healor (3. März 2009)

Naja ich finde es sogar gut das sie die AoC Section dicht gemacht haben. Es war eh 70% Flame das ganze... so ziemlich jeder Thread wurde zu Tode getrollt. Viele potentielle Spieler waren auch abgeschreckt von dem ganzen negativen gelabere von Leuten die teilweise 6 Monate oder länger nicht mehr AoC Spielen. Aber nun gut...

Es wurde schon besser, es wurde etwas mehr gepostet und die Flamerei hielt sich auch (fast) immer in Grenzen. Wundert mich das Buffed das jetzt erst schließt.

RoM spricht einfach viel mehr User hier an. Schon alleine vom Alter her und von den Spielgewohnheiten der Leute. Buffed ist und bleibt eine kommerzielle Seite und Nischenprodukte haben hier halt keine Chance. So ist das Geschäft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil (3. März 2009)

BornPsycho schrieb:


> Na was ist denn hier los, kein Link mehr zu AoC auf der Startseite und auch sonst keine Verlinkung mehr. Was soll das denn jetzt?



omg, wir werden alle sterben!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BornPsycho (3. März 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> omg, wir werden alle sterben!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ok, sooo war es auch nicht gemeint *G* hab mich nur gewundert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. März 2009)

DarkHuntrDeadBlackRougeKil schrieb:


> omg, wir werden alle sterben!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und dafür haste dir extra 'n Troll-Account angelegt?


----------



## Imzane (3. März 2009)

Ach wenn ich einen solchen Thread lese wie diesen hier, macht es mir eigentlich gar nichts aus das der AoC link rausgenommen worden ist, das ganze Forum kann meiner Meinung nach gelöscht werden. Trolls die andere trolls des trollings bezichtigen. Schrecklich.


----------



## Markon78 (4. März 2009)

Einerseits gut das die Verlinkung weg ist, denn immer mehr Threads von "Neueinsteigern" oder einfach nur Wissbegierigen
wurden binnen Minuten von einigen Leuten bombadiert wie scheisse das Spiel doch ist. Es konnten schon seit Monaten keine
vernünftigen Diskussionen mehr geführt werden aufgrund immer schlimmer werdenden Flames.

Was auch gleichzeitig ein immenses Armutszeugnis an die Mods hier darstellt, denn deren Aufgabe ist es die Threads sauber
zu halten und Leute zu verwarnen/sperren die immer wieder die Threads zur Sinnlosigkeiten verkommen lassen. Das wurde
vielleicht in ein paar wenigen Extremfällen durchgesetzt, aber bei weitem nicht genug. Ganz einfach gesehen holen sich nun
die Leute deren Infos von anderen Seiten oder direkt im öffentlichen AoC Forum.

Betrachten wir das Ganze nun von der User Seite, dann ist die Entfernung des AoC Bereiches von der Startseite lediglich
ein Eingeständniss des Scheiterns seitens der Moderatoren.

mfg


----------



## Frankyb (4. März 2009)

Imzane schrieb:


> Ach wenn ich einen solchen Thread lese wie diesen hier, macht es mir eigentlich gar nichts aus das der AoC link rausgenommen worden ist, das ganze Forum kann meiner Meinung nach gelöscht werden. Trolls die andere trolls des trollings bezichtigen. Schrecklich.



Hmm da hast du irgendwie recht.
Letzer Zeit war es duch recht unruhig hier geworden.
Ist ehr zu einem Kampf zwischen den Aoc-Freunden und den Aoc-Nichtfreunden geworden.
Und wie man sich teilweilse beleidigt und beschimpft ist auch nicht die feine Art.
Da ist Troll noch da netteste Wort hier.

Ach ja Markon78
Nun ja die schuld auf die Moteratoren zu schieben ist immer leicht.
So was nennt man eben Meinungsfreiheit was hier abläuft.
Und in vielen Fällen hab Sie eingeschritten und Durchgegriffen.
Warst du schon mal im Offiziellen Aoc-Forum von Funcom?
Dort herscht ein anderer Wind.
So eine Kritik wie du Sie hier geschreiben hast,wäre Dort von einem Moderator sicherlich mit einem Harten Kommentar beantwortet worden sein.
Außerdem hatt hier jeder eine gewisse Eigenverantwortung über das was man öffentlich schreibt und von sich gibt.


Ich sehe es so.
Wem es hier nicht mehr gefällt.
Tschau .
Hier ist die Tür zum  Aoc-Forum von Funcom


----------



## Venecor (4. März 2009)

Wirklich Schade, das buffed.de AoC aufzugeben scheint!

Ich für meinen Teil bin über AoC.Buffed.de auch zu einem Leser der Zeitung geworden weil mich einfach die neues Infos rund um die MMO´s interessiert!

Eure AoC Sektion war immer die aktuellste deutsche Seite, deshalb bin ich jeden Tag einmal vorbei gesurft um zu schauen was es neues gibt!

So wie viele meiner Gilde, einige haben sogar versucht gegen all die Flammer gegenanzuschreiben aber naja… Ich werde mal die Aufgabe von AoC durch buffed bei uns in Gildenforum schreiben hat ja für AoC Spieler nicht mehr viel Sinn hier vorbei zu schauen...

Ich werde dann wohl meinen Acc. hier aufgeben. Für jeden der sich noch für News rund um AoC interssiert…www.aocszene.de  cu all in Hyboria

Thx Buffed für die gute Arbeit, wenn ich mal ein anderes Game spiele außer AoC schau ich vielleicht  nochmal vorbei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satus (4. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Einerseits gut das die Verlinkung weg ist, denn immer mehr Threads von "Neueinsteigern" oder einfach nur Wissbegierigen
> wurden binnen Minuten von einigen Leuten bombadiert wie scheisse das Spiel doch ist. Es konnten schon seit Monaten keine
> vernünftigen Diskussionen mehr geführt werden aufgrund immer schlimmer werdenden Flames.
> 
> ...



Ganz dickes */SIGN* von mir !

Lustig finde ich zudem, dass die Diablo Sektion noch auf der Startseite zu finden ist. Das Forum dort quillt ja über vor neuen Beiträgen *gähn*. Das führen einer solchen Sektion kurz vor Release könnte ich ja verstehen, wie ich Blizzard kenne kommt D3 eh nicht vor Ende 2010 raus.


----------



## Imseos (4. März 2009)

hehe das dachte ich mir auch schon auf seite 2 meine meinung läuft das so ab bei blizz :2009 Starcraft 2010 WoW-Addon 2011 D3.... (Blizzard sagte selbst das sie nur einen Topseller pro jahr bringen wollen)
Und zum offiziellen Forum von FC noway da treiben mich keine 200 Mammuts mehr zum posten da jeder kritischer Thread innerhalb einer Stunde von den blindestens Fanbois zerrisen wird ist wie buffed blos anderes rum. (besonderen dank dabei an Erpelhenker ^^)


----------



## Martel (4. März 2009)

Aber so ganz verstehe ich das ja nicht, 

am Anfang wird gesagt: Das Forum bleibt aber.

Warum kann dann nicht der Link auf die Page? Platzmangel ist ja wohl keine Ausrede..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 können den Link ja ins Banner packen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ne aber im ernst, das wäre doch ganz gut gewesen. link lassen einmal Schreiben wir berichten nicht mehr drüber und gut ist der Link frist doch kein Brot.


----------



## Waldgeist (4. März 2009)

Imseos schrieb:


> hehe das dachte ich mir auch schon auf seite 2 meine meinung läuft das so ab bei blizz :2009 Starcraft 2010 WoW-Addon 2011 D3.... (Blizzard sagte selbst das sie nur einen Topseller pro jahr bringen wollen)
> Und zum offiziellen Forum von FC noway da treiben mich keine 200 Mammuts mehr zum posten da jeder kritischer Thread innerhalb einer Stunde von den blindestens Fanbois zerrisen wird ist wie buffed blos anderes rum. (besonderen dank dabei an Erpelhenker ^^)


Irgendwie glaub ich wir lesen nicht das gleiche Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum entfernen des AoC Portals: Ich denke Buffed hat die Entscheidung getroffen, um die Portale zu supporten, die ihnen mehr Visits einbringen. Age of Conan bietet kein legales Interfaces (API) um BLASC einzubinden oder ähnliche Tools, um eine Item Datenbank oder ähnliches zu bauen. Deswegen gibt es auf dem AoC Buffed Portal auch weniger Besucher als auf dem WAR Portal, denn solche Datenbanken ziehen konstanten Traffic. Auf dem AoC Portal schauen halt Newssuchende vorbei, das bringt auch Besucher aber eben nicht so viel wie eine DB usw...

Es ist zwar schade, dass Buffed ihr AoC Portallink eingestampft hat, aber wirtschaftlich gesehen kann ich das schon verstehen. Desweiteren können sie ja nicht ein Portal einfach so "rumliegen" lassen, sie müssten auch weiterhin Specials bringen, Guides bringen usw.. um ihren eigenen Ansprüchen zu genügen. Aber ich denke die fleißige Anja wird weiterhin superaktuell News über AoC posten und damit weiterhin die AoC Community auf Buffed mit Neuigkeiten versorgen.

Viele Grüße
Waldgeist


----------



## Imseos (4. März 2009)

ein teil des Threads bezog sich auf das portal von diablo wo sogarnoch weniger los ist als bei aoc (das geht)


----------



## Maladin (4. März 2009)

Verschoben nach "Meinungen & Anregungen zu buffed.de"

/wink maladin


----------



## LordofDemons (4. März 2009)

Die Zusammenlegung des AOC Forums wurde nur ein paar Threats weiter diskutiert wäre es nicht sinnvoll da rein zu schreiben?


----------



## Schambambel (4. März 2009)

Mich wundert, dass die AoC-Sektion nicht schon viel früher gestrichen wurde. Die Leute hier benutzen das Forum schon seit Monaten nur zum Flamen und zwar die Fans nicht weniger als die Hater^^ Über AoC selbst gibts allerdings auch nichts zu diskutieren, da einfach zu wenig passiert. Und die immer wieder eintrudelnden Meldungen seitens Funcom widerholen sich nur ständig: "Dx10 hier, Dx10 da, blablabla... Das war zwar nie das Problem, wir reden trotzdem von nichts anderem... blablabla..."und nicht zuletzt fehlender Glaubwürdigkeit derart lächerlich, dass ...  ... Ich denke es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will^^

Und für die Paar Drama-Queens hier: Ihr habt hier doch auch schon nichts konstruktives Fabriziert und so wenig wie sich hier getan hat, kann man wohl kaum von Community sprechen. Also tut nicht so, als müsstet ihr euch groß nach einem neuen Portal umschauen. _*Echten *_Fans, wär das hier die letzten 9 Monate eh nicht genug gewesen^^


----------



## Markon78 (4. März 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass die AoC-Sektion nicht schon viel früher gestrichen wurde. Die Leute hier benutzen das Forum schon seit Monaten nur zum Flamen und zwar die Fans nicht weniger als die Hater^^ Über AoC selbst gibts allerdings auch nichts zu diskutieren, da einfach zu wenig passiert. Und die immer wieder eintrudelnden Meldungen seitens Funcom widerholen sich nur ständig: "Dx10 hier, Dx10 da, blablabla... Das war zwar nie das Problem, wir reden trotzdem von nichts anderem... blablabla..."und nicht zuletzt fehlender Glaubwürdigkeit derart lächerlich, dass ...  ... Ich denke es ist klar, worauf ich hinaus will^^
> 
> Und für die Paar Drama-Queens hier: Ihr habt hier doch auch schon nichts konstruktives Fabriziert und so wenig wie sich hier getan hat, kann man wohl kaum von Community sprechen. Also tut nicht so, als müsstet ihr euch groß nach einem neuen Portal umschauen. _*Echten *_Fans, wär das hier die letzten 9 Monate eh nicht genug gewesen^^



mach doch noch ein paar "^^" mehr, dann wirkt dein Post noch argumentativer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

Schambambel schrieb:


> Mich wundert, dass die AoC-Sektion nicht schon viel früher gestrichen wurde. Die Leute hier benutzen das Forum schon seit Monaten nur zum Flamen und zwar die Fans nicht weniger als die Hater^^



Das ist nicht ganz richtig und das weißt du als Beteiligter *g*. Denn das ist (leider) nur in den News-Kommentaren der Fall gewesen. Das Postverhalten hat sich in den letzten Monaten im Forum gebessert, wir waren da auch etwas strickter beim Löschen und schließen.  Waldgeist hats schon sehr gut zusammengefasst, aber ich poste im laufe des Tages noch was zur Schließung im AoC-Forum.


----------



## Schambambel (4. März 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das ist nicht ganz richtig und das weißt du als Beteiligter *g*.



Ich war zwar im letzten Monat (Singular  <- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) nicht sehr aktiv aber meine Pappenheimer kenn ich gut genug. Und was meine Abneigung gegenüber Funcom angeht, die kommt schon aus alten AO-Zeiten. Gut, ich komm bei dem Thema schnell ins Schwafeln, mea culpa, ich kann damit leben^^


----------



## AoC.Virtus (4. März 2009)

*Hauptsache WoW bleibt auf Buffed.de !!!!
Langsam geht es nun mit AoC aufwärts und nun dreht Buffed.de dem Spiel den Rücken zu.
Habt ihr ja fein gemacht, wieviel bezahlt Euch Blizz für die Aktion. Jeder weiß, das die Zahlen
auch bei WoW zurück gehen. Nur komisch das sich jetzt AoC erholt !!!*


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2009)

Hier die Antwort, warum das Portal abgeschaltet wurde:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=93438

Ich mache diesen Thread übrigens zu - Weitere Diskussionen bitte nur in dem eben verlinkten Thread.


----------

